# LF: Rainbowfish, Cardinal & Rummy Nose Tetra, Cory Catfish



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking for rainbowfish, Cardinal Tetra, Rummy Nose Tetra, zebra danio, cory catfish and possibly other various tetras depending on what you have.


----------



## killifishkerry (Aug 5, 2011)

Fantasy Aquatics has all



NGosal said:


> Looking for rainbowfish, Cardinal Tetra, Rummy Nose Tetra, zebra danio, cory catfish and possibly other various tetras depending on what you have.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump bump bump


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you for the rummynose Matt! And the bonus anubias!!


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

I have 6 zebra danios that are healthy! If you are interested


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

PM sent to you


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump badump


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Gotsta bump dat $h!+ up.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump bump bump


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

i have 4 rainbowfish (turquoise) and a dwarf neon rainbow (male) that schools with them, how much would you be willing to pay?


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

PM sent to illogic.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump bump bump

Looking for rainbowfish, Cory cats and more rummynose tetras and more zebra danios.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Let's bump it up again.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Most sponsors on here have all of the above.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

April said:


> Most sponsors on here have all of the above.


Yeah I know. But i thought I'd see if anyone here wants to get rid of theirs first and save myself a few bucks at the same time.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I think you're not going to save much money compared to how low some sponsors sell them at... They sell at much cheaper prices than big box stores.
Believe me, I've been watching for months to add to my school of cardinals.
If anything what you'll find are grown out fish that hobbyists will ask for as much as sponsors or for more.

Also, you can search to compare what hobbyists have been selling tetras at, the price difference isn't very significant.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Sounds good. I will pay one of them a visit soon.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

so
All the travel and some may
Be

Older fish. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

If near me i don't mind. Bump.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bumpin it up again. Think of me as a rescue center for unwanted fish, folks. Lol.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bumpin it again.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Also looking for a small Bala shark.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bump it up


----------

